# Choice between two external filters...



## 13r0wn7 (17 Mar 2014)

I am wanting one of the two filters for my 4ft tank (30x122x40cm)(150L).

*Eheim Professional 350*
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/eheim-2073-professional-350-filter-p-2693.html

*JBL CristalProfi Greenline e1501 *
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/jbl-cristalprofi-greenline-e1501-external-filter-p-7580.html

Basically I have read quite a lot about the Eheim which was the choice i was going to get. Then i went to my local Aquatic Shop and they had both in stock but advised me that the JBL one is better for the money (£30 Cheaper) and that you get an extra years warranty (4 Years). 

Any advice on this would be appreciated


----------



## Antoni (17 Mar 2014)

I am using JBL e701 and I am really happy with it. Quite and easy for maintenance. Good flow and volume and after all 4 years warranty are a lot. However, I haven't tried the eheim 350.


----------



## Dan Wiggett (18 Mar 2014)

I'd go with the JBL, cheaper, more filter volume and bigger turnover...


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

I am swaying towards the JBL. There is more flow rate then the ehiem and that extra year warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (18 Mar 2014)

And all Eheims seem to leak eventually.


----------



## ian_m (18 Mar 2014)

Had my e1501 for two years now, still gives sufficient flow for 180l tank. This is with an extra piece in spray bar to extend all the way across the tank.




Not cleaned the pipes (or UP diffuser) since fitting. Last time I looked there was detritus on the pipes, but not a lot and probably not affecting flow.

I clean the coarse internal filters once every couple of weeks, as tend to accumulate plant bits, and have washed occasionally the noodles and balls when they are covered with waste, but is fairly low maintenance.

Pipe connector easily unclips enabling the filter to be removed from my cabinet. Generally once put back, and if I haven't removed too much water it self primes when turned back on.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

Thanks for that  how long would you say your spray bar is on your video? What's the size that comes with it? Overall how happy would you say you are with it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (18 Mar 2014)

My tank is 92cm wide, in the top video you can just see joints in the spray bars, the piece on the right is the extra piece (cut to length) which takes the spray bar right up to the internal Juwel filter. I would estimate each piece of bar say 25cm. There are two pieces that come with e1501.

I got the extra spray bars (I only needed one) and extra suction cups from
http://www.coxwellaquatics.co.uk/jbl-outlet-set-spray-bar-1216mm-1045-p.asp

Without the extra length of bar, I was having CO2 distribution issues at the far end of the tank, the plants obviously suffering.

I am happy with the e1501, flow rate is good even after a month or two not cleaning. One thing to note is only 20Watts, thus 20/1000 * 24 * 365 * £0.15 = £26 / year to run.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

I have seen that which is always a plus! I have not heard anything for the Ehiem! Maybe that is saying something!? Thanks for your help


----------



## ian_m (18 Mar 2014)

My JBL e1501 was only chosen as was the biggest filter I could get in a Juwel Vision 180 cabinet.

Thus guy got his in his Vision 180, but had to remove the door & hinges to get filter in and out as he also had a CO2 reactor in the cupboard as well, preventing the filter fitting fully.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/jbl-cristalprofi-e1500-review-picture-heavy.2592/

Got mine from Zooplus.co.uk for £149 - 5% for being a new customer.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

I noticed it seemed quite a big unit! Although i have more then enough space in my cabinet! I want to hear something about the Ehiem!? Otherwise the JBL it is


----------



## Edvet (18 Mar 2014)

I've always used Eheim, superior quality, never had any problems. But always used classic ones, never the new  Pro series. There where some problems with leaking in an older version, but they fixed that. In general Eheims are very good.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

One question i forgot to ask.. How much is the gap for the spraybar as i have it going over glass shelf in my tank for my glass lid..? If that makes sense?


----------



## James O (18 Mar 2014)

+1 for eheim classic. Should last as long as your tank seals


----------



## Edvet (18 Mar 2014)

Can't measure the gap right now, but on my large tank with wide rims i cut one through the middle and slid both on a piece of tube to widen it.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Mar 2014)

Hi all,
I'm the same as "Edvet" and "James O", always Eheim. I've got Classics (2211 & 2213) and 2 x "2224" that I like, and a couple of Eccos (2232) that I'm much less keen on, all of mine were pre-owned, although some of the Classics I've owned for ~20 years.

The real advantage for Eheim is that you can get replacement parts, meaning that you don't have to throw the filter away when a small, but vital, component breaks.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bogwood (18 Mar 2014)

We all have our favourites, as do I.
After 40 years of Eheims, im biased, not the cheapest, but the advantages  DARREL quotes, have always worked for me.
Tried other makes, never stuck with them.
My latest 350T, a dream


----------



## 13r0wn7 (22 Mar 2014)

Which out of the two has the most "actual" flow rate? I have read the JBL is around half so (700lph) I have been trying to find the Eheims actual flowrate but hard to find. Would it be roughly half to?(525lph)


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Mar 2014)

the eheim is a strong filter and flow really doesn't slow down, even when it needs cleaning. I think it will be closer to 3/4. I'm starting to think my 2217 is a bit too strong for my 60l tank


----------



## James O (22 Mar 2014)

No Eheim state max flow rate and rate with media which is better than 50%. Have a look at charter- house. They have the info


----------



## 13r0wn7 (22 Mar 2014)

Charter house only says the max output (1050lph) as I understand with media it's never the full flow. Well that's what my understanding was..? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Mar 2014)

It won't do the full flow with media but it will easily do 700l
if you can afford the eheim get it, if you look after it, it will be well over 4 years till you need to buy any parts for it


----------



## 13r0wn7 (22 Mar 2014)

Personally I want the filter with the best flow rate with media. As the JBL Says 1400 I am inclined to think this will have the more flow... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (22 Mar 2014)

Hi,
i always head very well feedback about the JBL. (you should be ok also)
I'm the Eheim club, more specific the classic club.
In my opinion, a fiter, should be simple and the classic series are just that. 
Not many things to break, very popular and easy to get spare parts.
I have 2211, 2213 and 2215 (more than 12 years).
i've watch other series (pro and ecco, i have one ecco) but they have more things to break and much more pieces (more chances to go something wrong).
This is my advice!
Cheers


----------



## James O (22 Mar 2014)

Eheim 2215 (350) 640lph or 510lph with media


----------



## 13r0wn7 (22 Mar 2014)

2073 I am after mate the pro series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (22 Mar 2014)

I am such a donut........


----------

